# Spearfishing LA rigs



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

I am toying with the idea of doing a trip to the Louisiana cost to dive and spear on the rigs out there.

Its a bit of a haul to get there and the gas cost will be much higher than a regular trip out here. 
Can anyone who has dove out there comment if it is worth it?

I have dove many of the wrecks out of Destin and did the chevron not too long ago. Are the LA rigs worth the trip?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

What are your target species?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=62698&highlight=rig+diving


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

It's on my bucket list. Bill, haven't you been out there?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Been to LA dozens and dozens of times but never rig fishing/diving.
I've always made the winter trip for Lump Tuna on H&L

I have shot one tuna in bluewater but it didn't end pretty :thumbdown:

Now here's the good news AA...I (we) have a standing invite from two of the LA dive clubs to come rig dive with them so whenever you're ready just say the word!




aquatic argobull said:


> It's on my bucket list. Bill, haven't you been out there?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Been


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

Billybob+ said:


> http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=62698&highlight=rig+diving


 
After reading just a few pages of that I am terrified


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

ucf_motorcycle said:


> After reading just a few pages of that I am terrified


That Rok guy is a soldier. Seen and been involved in a lot of death out there. He was the dive buddy of the kid that died there a couple weeks ago. Maybe at some point, he'll realize that he should take some responsibility in his dive buddies. Especially young/inexperienced divers. 

Bill, if you ever have a weekend in mind, let me know. I'd love to go out there and do a day of rig diving.


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Alabama rigs are also loaded. You might have to run a little further to get to some deep water but its good diving. I target AJ's, Ling (later in the summer) and Warsaw mostly on the deep rigs. I stick to my private bottom numbers for Snapper. You can pick up a nice snapper every now and then on the rigs. Night diving on the rigs is also a lot of fun and productive. Shallow rigs off DI hold nice flounder. Dive um at night and you can load up.

Mobile Rig Divers


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Rsmith said:


> Alabama rigs are also loaded. You might have to run a little further to get to some deep water but its good diving. I target AJ's, Ling (later in the summer) and Warsaw mostly on the deep rigs. I stick to my private bottom numbers for Snapper. You can pick up a nice snapper every now and then on the rigs. Night diving on the rigs is also a lot of fun and productive. Shallow rigs off DI hold nice flounder. Dive um at night and you can load up.
> 
> Mobile Rig Divers


 How far out to the deep rigs and how deep are they for the warsaw? How's the vis on average over there?


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

36 miles out of DI you hit two rigs 130 ft. 45 mile mark approximately 145. 64 mile mark 200+. Been diving for years out of DI and Viz has always been good on rigs. You will hit pockets that will be cloudy you just have to adjust your depth to clear water. I have dove out of FL and the amount of fish in FL just does not compare to AL. No offense to the FL divers its just facts. More artifical reefs dropped not even including the rigs. I really dive bottom numbers more than rigs but they can produce good fish, big flounder in shallow water 45 - 60 ft.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Would you share the rig's ID numbers, don't necessarily need coordinates. Also, I've been told not to dive manned working rigs. Too many things going on to be diving under it. I've thought about hitting the bent leg. Kinda doing some research for a trip when it warms up.


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Honestly, I don't have rig numbers. We just have names my dive buddies and I have given them. I will pull some cooridnates and pass on though. If your not diving manned rigs then your not diving rigs. The majority of the rigs are manned. They do have a few stems and smaller rigs that are not manned but almost everything I dive is manned. My favorite flounder spot is a very large rig that is manned constantly. No problems diving manned rigs. They do not like you diving when the large crew ships approach. If they do, just back off until they finish loading or unloading the crew.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Good to know. Well that changes the game then. I've wanted to see what the peteronious looks like underwater.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Dove this rig a couple of years ago. It was exactly 35 mi. from the Galvez ramp at Innererity. It was around 110 ft. deep. As you can see we got a bonus fish (Trippletail) which are legal to shoot in Alabama. While we were there a helicopter landed on the rig to do some work. It was not a manned rig.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I know the bent leg isn't manned, the unmanned ones are easy to find-listen for the annoying signal horn beeping every 20 seconds. I've wanted to get out to these blue water rigs for a while. Maybe it'll happen this summer.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Rsmith,

Hey man I live in Mobile and would love to dive a rig. If you ever have spot to fill, hit me up! I usually dive in Pcola because I have dive buddies there. I have only dove once out of Dauphin Island. I hit some tanks and got a 36" snapper and tried a rig in 60 ft of water on the way in and couldn't see the tip of my fin. Needless to say that was not a productive dive.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

below me said:


> Rsmith,
> 
> Hey man I live in Mobile and would love to dive a rig. If you ever have spot to fill, hit me up! I usually dive in Pcola because I have dive buddies there. I have only dove once out of Dauphin Island. I hit some tanks and got a 36" snapper and tried a rig in 60 ft of water on the way in and couldn't see the tip of my fin. Needless to say that was not a productive dive.


 can you dive during the week?


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Will do. I dive week days and weekend. Whenever seas are good.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

countryjwh said:


> can you dive during the week?


typically yes but not on super short notice and it really depends on what i have going on at work. been pretty busy lately.


----------

